# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  La chimenea de Peñarroya en Cartagena

## perdiguera

La chimenea de Peñarroya.

Esta chimenea de hormigón armado de 100 metros de altura tiene en su interior otra de ladrillo refractario y la separación entre paredes en la base es de 1,70 metros. Se construyó para alejar los humos derivados de la desplatación del plomo que producía la fundición de galena de Santa Lucía, cuyos restos abandonados se pueden apreciar en algunas fotos. Los humos que salían de los hornos eran tóxicos, pues llevaban algo de plomo. Para evitar efectos nocivos a las personas, los humos se llevaban a través de unas galerías hasta chimeneas alejadas. Se las llamaba galerías de condensación, y eran de tamaño suficiente para que cupiera dentro una persona. De esta forma luego podía recogerse el plomo que quedaba pegado en las paredes.
Se puede apreciar la existencia de un canal que sale por donde estaba la fundición, sube por la montaña y llega hasta la chimenea.
También se aprecia las dimensiones del túnel que une la base de la chimenea interior con la torre circular pequeña que hay junto a las ruinas del transformador. Yo diría que cabe un camión. La foto está tomada desde el agujero que se ve en la puerta tapiada de ladrillo. 

Vista de la chimenea inferior y el canal que hasta ella llega de desde lo alto del  monte. 





Las instalaciones abandonadas de la factoría de plomo de Santa Lucía





Las dos chimeneas.





La torre circular junto a los restos del transformador.





El agujero en la puerta tapiada desde donde se puede ver el túnel que comunica la chimenea grande con la torre circular.





La chimenea por dentro.





Detalle de la escalera interior que permite subir.





El túnel al que he hecho referencia varias veces.





Otro detalle del interior.





La chimenea por el exterior.

----------

maltcof (01-jul-2014)

----------


## Luján

¿Y la subidita? ¿No la hiciste?  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Eso lo dejo para otra ocasión con más tiempo. Debe ser un placer la vista desde ahí arriba, llega sólo hasta la plataforma central, en un día claro y sin calima.

----------


## REEGE

Menudo reportaje y por lo que se ve te metiste en las entrañas...jajaja

----------

